# What kind of suit?



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello,
With a couple of friends, we're thinking of investing in a bitesuit for ppd-training & reality work.
I had people suggesting a knpv suit, others a mondio, and also Demanet seems pretty good.
What are the suggestions and also 'why'.. please?

Thanks & regards, Jo


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I have owned or worn Euro Joe, Cabiel, Rocca Sport, Eurochien, Demanet and Ray Allen. The best was Demanet by Far but saw some pants Made by:

http://www.thek-9shop.com/


Looked pretty damn nice and Made and the USA.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Kyle,
why you prefered the Demanet suit please?

Thanks.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

#1 flexability and movement, even in the training weight.

Light Weight (lbs)

Durability

Well Made and Sewn

Good Protection (level depends on type, trial, semi-comp or training)

They hold their Value, I have purchased a used Demanet Training weight suit, use it a lot for two years and sold it for what I paid for it.


This is all in relation to the other suits I have tried.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks! Flexability and movement is very important.
I contacted some companies, also Demanet, and they suggested the competition model.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

A lot depends on what kind of training you are doing. You will get KILLED in a comp suit for training purposes. I like something between Semi-Comp and training.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Competition will hurt for regular training. As I mentioned before, I used the Semi-Comp pants for movement, and the training jacket for upper body protection.

If you dont mind the pain, the comp is fine


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, if we go for a Demanet, it will probably be a semi. 
ps : I also contacted the guys at the us-shop you mentioned.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jo we are using a Roca Sport and it is OK but the Demanet they say is the best on the maket. Our Roca cost about $1200 USD.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Howard, 
hope all is well!
Yes, also on other forums most people agree that Demanet is pretty good for our purpose.
What confuses me somewhat is that the people from Demanet proposed the competition suit, and here people would go for a semi or training..

regards, Jo


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The people from Demanet are masshochists


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Bro! Now you know the problem that I've been facing. A good friend of mine and a French Ring decoy, Bill Hollinger, he told me about the Roca. He said he used it and it was good, so I went with his word. People I trust!


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,
trained with Federal Police here yesterday & talked about bitesuits..
They put Demanet in second place after 'Petrovic' (hope spelling is ok)..
Anybody knows this compnay please?

Thanks & regards, Jo


----------



## lance paquin (Feb 19, 2008)

I have looked and looked at suits. From what I can tell there are alot and everyone has there choice. The Phillipe Clement suits seem really nice and the suit from the K-9 shop are made in the US and have been told they are very nice. Whats the deal with eurochein. Are they the same suit from years ago or did they change owners? I think that I may go with the PC or the k-9 shop.

Lance


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

I have used them all Roco, Demanet, Ray Allen, and even a few not so well know suits. But the best bang for your buck is a belgium suit . They are $950 custom ordered and delivered. They are Demanet # 1 comp in Europe. I use a trial weight suit, Jay Lyda has a Semi-comp. Both have amply protection and last twice as long as the Demanet. The last Demanet suit I had I wore out in one ASR trial Season. Which are not that long. Jay has had his suit for a little over a year and it still looks brand new. 99% of the APPDA decoys are wearing a Belgium. I got my thru Charlie Kurchner. I would recommend the ring cut for mobilty.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have a link or some info on the Belgium Suit? Googling for it ain't helping any, its a pretty generic phrase


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

The suit in this picture of a Kumono cut. 

http://www.canine-consultants.com/bitesuit.html

All the suits in these pictures are ring cuts.

http://www.qualityk9concepts.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=972


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

I spelled it wrong that is why you had a hard time finding it. Belgian Suits 


I think he gets them from Seynaeve Dog Sport


----------

